# Handmade Torpedo Bottle Holders



## Diggin4Togas

I made these torpedo bottle holders. I was wondering you guys thought of these. Would anyone be interested in buying them?
 If so, let me know. I will be at the Baltimore Bottle Show. 

 Thanks, Randy


----------



## Diggin4Togas

A top view of the bottle holder


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Another look...


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Heres the base of the holder


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Heres just the holder


----------



## epackage

Nice job, I look forward to hearing what TORP owners think...Jim


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Thanks epackage,      Randy


----------



## cowseatmaize

It looks like 12AWG copper. Coppers a little bendy I think but it's a great holder other than that. I guess since it's meant for just sitting it's fine.
 I'd prefer something a little stiffer myself.
 Not a torp collector, just observing.


----------



## Diggin4Togas

Actually it's #10 and because I twisted two strands together it makes the holder stronger. Believe me, I have expensive torps in my collection, I would not jeopardize them by putting them in a flimsy holder.

 Randy


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Diggin4Togas
> 
> Actually it's #10 and because I twisted two strands together it makes the holder stronger. Believe me, I have expensive torps in my collection, I would not jeopardize them by putting them in a flimsy holder.
> 
> Randy


 Did you consider tinning the wire with solder to give it a silver appearance??
      Jim


----------



## Diggin4Togas

No I didn't  Jim.  I also make them out of aluminum, depending on the color of the torp sometimes aluminum looks better.                            Thanks, Randy


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Diggin4Togas
> 
> No I didn't  Jim.  I also make them out of aluminum, depending on the color of the torp sometimes aluminum looks better.                            Thanks, Randy


 If you'r making them out of aluminum then no need to tin the copper ones...Best of luck with them, I'm gonna be at the Baltimore Show and look forward to seeing them sell out if you have a table..[]


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

I made this one out of memory wire. It is the first so it needs to be staighted out.  It may look unstable but it isn't. The green anodized coating on the wire matches the aqua color of the bottle. An old schweppe & co.


----------



## Brewster113

I agree a silver colour would be better. What price would you ask for these.
Bruce


----------



## photolith

Whoa, I have a bunch of torpedo and other round bottom bottles, thats a sick holder. How much would you sell those for?


----------

